# Bloodline ?



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Dont want this to turn into a debate or arguement. Just looking for a little more info then I could google.. I am going to look at a couple puppies this weekend and I am told that these are the blood lines. I have seen pics of the 4 females i am going to look at and also the Mom and Dad.. The mom is a beast and I love her look.. Also I have fell inlove with one of the pups I am going to look at. So please no bashing, I am just curious about the bloodlines. 

Thanks and here they are..

Camelot, Castillo, and Greyline


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahhh bully lines, should be a good dog, I don't know a whole lot about any of the bloodlines but we do have a bully section now, if you can't find it talk to Lone Star aka John, he can for sure help you


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

i have a castillo ,they are a bloodline developed by tekla castillo to be a apbt show dog. they are larger than most other bloodlines and are used in alot of weight pull and other fun sports .my dog cali is really friendly, goofy, smart she isnt dog agressive but can be a handfull is another dog is agressive towards her. greyline is a bully style pit and if im not mistaken so is a camelot ,well all that iv seen seem to be .i think if theyre healthy and you like them go for it merry christmas and good luck.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

I have Camelot, Peterson line it's a good line.. Very smart dogs and independent thinking but can be a handful like any other pit. Out of all my three males 2 have been aggression pron towards other dogs but manageable. The one girl a sweet heart.... Good luck.


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

When you say bully does it mean they will turn out all short at stubby??? If so i dont want it like that.. The mom and dad are 19 and 22 inchs tall and dont look like the little short stubby ones..


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok then here is a question for you.. What are you looking to do with your APBT?


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Really looking to just have me a buddy.. The wife has hers, my boys have their dog.. So I am just really looking to have me a friends.. I cant say if I would ever breed them or not cause I am not really into it. I am just picky on how I want mine to look.. Does that make sense?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

silver281gt said:


> Really looking to just have me a buddy.. The wife has hers, my boys have their dog.. So I am just really looking to have me a friends.. I cant say if I would ever breed them or not cause I am not really into it. I am just picky on how I want mine to look.. Does that make sense?


Hard to tell what they will look like like alot of the Camalot Castillo mixs I have seen are shorter ( mostly reds) but Greyline produces a bigger dog( tall and thick) usually blue. What do you want your dog to look like?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes it makes sense, and not to be ugly but you might have done a bit of research befor ehand, but bully to me means the larger type APBT's, someone pleas ehelp me with alink, i totalyy suck at that. The game bred APBT is suppo9sed to be under 60lbs even for a male, so a bully to me is anything bigger or frm other lines than game bred. Does that make sense??


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the taller muscular builds... I have a post with my wifes pit over in the pics thread.. I really just dont want any thing real short and low to the ground..


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

My advice is to go to several different yards, surf the net until you find the dog that appeals to you the MOST, then find out who has it and go from there. Since you don't know what, if anything, your going to do with your dog maybe find one that has parents that do a little of everything.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Camolot dog.
MONSTER REDNOSE PITBULLS - REASONABLE PRICES - Panama City - Animals - pitbull price


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Castillo dogs. 
CASTILLOS PITBULLS


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey ladyrampage, I may be confused.. I have been reading and looking for a while now and thought bullys were the real short, chest sitting on the ground dogs.. Which is what i do not want..

This is a pic of the mom of the pups i am going to look at.. Now I like the look of this dog.. Not short and chest dragging..


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

This link will show yo the different type of Bullies.
http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32412-american-bully.html
That I a classic looking Camolot dog in that pic and Probably would be considered an xl or standard bully.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Not the best pic, it is a bit dis weirded, lol

I understand, so if you look in my siggy pic, my red boy Phoenix is contiioned 68lbs, chain weight he is 76 to 77lbs, he is 6 years old, and is full APBT. And yes APBT can be on the larger side but what you described in your OP are bullies. 

here is my red boy Phoenix 
@ 4 yrs in "08 - 








@ "rest" - 








happy dog - 
















This is him @ 6 yrs just last month, lol - 









When I walk him, I am 5'10" his head comes to right between my knee and the top of my thigh. He is perfect heigth to me,  But I have grown really fond of the smaller game lines


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

silver281gt said:


> Hey ladyrampage, I may be confused.. I have been reading and looking for a while now and thought bullys were the real short, chest sitting on the ground dogs.. Which is what i do not want..
> 
> This is a pic of the mom of the pups i am going to look at.. Now I like the look of this dog.. Not short and chest dragging..


that s a castillo no bully in it why dont you get one of those if thats what you like:woof:


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

mamas boy said:


> that s a castillo no bully in it why dont you get one of those if thats what you like:woof:


I am going to look at the pups sunday.. My main concern is them turning out real short.. But we were worried about that when we got Rampage also.. So far the pics of the mom and dad dont look like they are the kinda of short I dont want..

Also going to look at a couple tom that are supposed to be Razors edge and gatti or how ever u spell it..


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

The Razors Edge and Gotti have gone in the short stocky dog direction. If you like that Castillo dog and have seen and liked both parents, I believe you know what you're gonna get. I always believe in seeing the parents before you buy. (Just like picking a wife


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Goto the Bullies 101 section...check out the different classes of American Bullies...feel free to post a new thread asking about whatever bloodline you seen information on...thanks!!


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like you`re looking for more of a standard pit terrier. A little taller than the Razors and more agile than the bullies. Hope you find one. Be very careful and do the research before you buy anything.


----------

